# (VIDEO) Training Chickens Makes Better Dog Trainers!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here it is! Approximately seven minutes of highlights of me training two chickens!






It was really, really fun!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm very impressed and will never look at mcnuggets the same way again....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YEAH Stephanie...that was really really interesting!!!!
So gald you had fun...!
Really appreciate your work...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

EddieME said:


> I'm very impressed and will never look at mcnuggets the same way again....


Haha! Thanks!

Fortunately, they weren't meat breeds, but I still didn't eat chicken while I was there!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was VERY impressive! You will be able to train your chicken to set the oven temp and climb into the roasting pan.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

From what I could see it was quite interesting. Because I live in the "hicks" I am on dial up so I can't watch it continuously. It stops and starts. Too bad because I have six chicken's who I treat like dogs. They are very friendly and I wish I could watch it better. I would love to get them into learning a few things. Can I get a DVD from you??? I will pay for it if you could send it to me. Just asking???
If you can just PM me and we could make arrangements.

Thanks:wave:


Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool. I really enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Whoa smart chickens! 

Dusty says that he already knows how to only touch blue parts of the agility obstacles and not the yellow parts :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's amazing. I had no idea chickens could learn like that.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I really enjoyed that. I have chickens and I know how entertaining they can be. What was so tasty in the cup?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I really enjoyed that. I have chickens and I know how entertaining they can be. What was so tasty in the cup?


I'm not sure what it was. It was some sort of chicken chow in small pellet form. That's how the chickens got fed for the five days we were working with them!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ronna said:


> From what I could see it was quite interesting. Because I live in the "hicks" I am on dial up so I can't watch it continuously. It stops and starts. Too bad because I have six chicken's who I treat like dogs. They are very friendly and I wish I could watch it better. I would love to get them into learning a few things. Can I get a DVD from you??? I will pay for it if you could send it to me. Just asking???
> If you can just PM me and we could make arrangements.
> 
> Thanks:wave:
> ...


I'd be happy to. I just need to figure out how to burn the DVD off the computer. I thought it would be pretty intuitive, but at quick glance, that's not proving to be the case. I need to burn a copy to send to a reporter friend, so when I figure it out, I'll let you know. PM me your address.

Stephanie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Super cool! What a fun way to spend the week - really amazing that chickens respond so well. Looks like good timing with the clicker is critical. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Whoa smart chickens!
> 
> Dusty says that he already knows how to only touch blue parts of the agility obstacles and not the yellow parts :


Haha! That's funny!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome! I also didn't know that chickens were that trainable!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! That's amazing! I didn't know you could train a chicken like that either. Very cool to watch!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all. Glad people are enjoying the video!

Hey Ronna: Still working on burining to a DVD for you. The first try ended in an error and the disc wouldn't play. Grrrr!


----------

